# Amazing Apprentice Set



## BXSquish (Nov 30, 2012)

Just saw this on amazon. I think it's a great starter set for my first set of tools. Any opinions?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000WMTFWU


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

that is a good set, and the price is about $12.00 per tool on average. I would buy it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know if it's amazing but it's a good set. The canvas tool bag is pretty pathetic. You will need to buy a decent tool bag/tote/box and probably a pouch.

You're local supplier can probably match the price.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't want to knock Klien, I don't see them as being top dog anymore, that said one of our new guys bought this:

http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-0159...1371886&sr=8-51&keywords=Greenlee+electrician


It is actually a pretty decent set. For a couple bucks more, you get a little more value for the buck.
I know the die hard Klein guys will tear me a new one, but they just don't hold up like they used to.
Not including the linesmen of course.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

Most Greenlee hand tools suck. They should just stick to making hole making products. The Klein set looks pretty good, and you can add/remove from it over time.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wpgshocker;93734 the0 said:


> I don't want to knock Klien, I don't see them as being top dog anymore, that said one of our new guys bought this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-0159...1371886&sr=8-51&keywords=Greenlee+electrician
> 
> ...


I guess nobody would steal them. That's gotta be the ugliest shade of green I have ever seen.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> Most Greenlee hand tools suck. They should just stick to making hole making products. The Klein set looks pretty good, and you can add/remove from it over time.


Agree. I really haven't been too impressed with Greenlee's hand tools. Greenlee seems to make great tools and equipment, when priced over $100. Just about everything less than that, excluding their rebranded levels, seem to be pretty subpar. I'd be curious if the principal distinction is what Greenlee actually designs and manufacturers versus just contract produced and rebranded tools to expand their name recognition.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> I don't want to knock Klien, I don't see them as being top dog anymore, that said one of our new guys bought this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-0159...1371886&sr=8-51&keywords=Greenlee+electrician
> 
> ...


:boxing:


Just kidding..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> I don't want to knock Klien, I don't see them as being top dog anymore, that said one of our new guys bought this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-0159...1371886&sr=8-51&keywords=Greenlee+electrician
> 
> ...


That is a better set , It comes with a pouch and belt.,However I would get Klein linesman's


Welcome to the trade,,,BXSquish


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

I too think the Greenlee hand tools are not near the quality of Klein. I'd get that Klein set if I were you. Greenlee does make some very high quality bending and hole making tools, they should stick to that. :thumbsup:


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> ....It is actually a pretty decent set. For a couple bucks more, you get a little more value for the buck......


What's with all these sets not having basic Robertson's?
I dont understand why they'd sell an "Electrician's" set w/o at least #1 & #2 Robertson screwdrivers??

Cheerfully puzzled,:001_huh:
Doug


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

dougmedic said:


> What's with all these sets not having basic Robertson's?
> I dont understand why they'd sell an "Electrician's" set w/o at least #1 & #2 Robertson screwdrivers??
> 
> Cheerfully puzzled,:001_huh:
> Doug


As soon as I saw "Robertson" I knew you were Canadian before even looking at the location. Canadians and their square-drives screwdrivers....

Europeans love those (nomex?) coveralls, I wonder what they think about americans with our overalls? it's construction not farming, right, lol. I hear on the east coast they love using tubing cutters for EMT.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

dougmedic said:


> What's with all these sets not having basic Robertson's?
> I dont understand why they'd sell an "Electrician's" set w/o at least #1 & #2 Robertson screwdrivers??
> 
> Cheerfully puzzled,:001_huh:
> Doug


It's because Canadians know what a good screw is


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

99cents said:


> It's because Canadians know what a good screw is


Nothing worse than pulling out while screwing. Robertsons lock in nice and tight.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> I too think the Greenlee hand tools are not near the quality of Klein. I'd get that Klein set if I were you. Greenlee does make some very high quality bending and hole making tools, they should stick to that. :thumbsup:


I think Greenlee is no worse than a Klein these days...
The Klien screwdrivers are just subpar IMO. Got tired of brittle tips and odd wearing.
I just switched all of mine to Wera.....crossing my fingers!


----------



## BXSquish (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will prob end up building my own mix of tools. This poor apprentice needs to save some cash.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Contrary to what Harry said, I'd personally go with Knipex linesmans. Mine have done just fine and held up well, if you don't count the 12/2 MC I tried to cut through... In that instance they told me it was still hot and shut the circuit breaker off for me so I didn't have to get out of the lift. Win win. :whistling2:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> Nothing worse than pulling out while screwing. Robertsons lock in nice and tight.


Agreed, pulling out sucks.........:whistling2:
On the real, that Robertson dude would kick Phillips ass, but I'm not moving to Canada.


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

I take it that you guys dont use Robertson screws down south? 

Here most box & device screws seem to be combo Flat/Robertson, or Phillips/Flat (Ecx?), and deck/framing screws are all Robertson...


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

I wish in America all screws were Robertson/square drive. It's by far Superior to and other screw head.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

uconduit said:


> As soon as I saw "Robertson" I knew you were Canadian before even looking at the location. Canadians and their square-drives screwdrivers....
> 
> Europeans love those (nomex?) coveralls, I wonder what they think about americans with our overalls? it's construction not farming, right, lol. I hear on the east coast they love using tubing cutters for EMT.


East coast-ive never used a tubing cutter for EMT, nor have I seen anyone I've worked with use one unless it was an occasion where it just made more sense.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

99cents said:


> It's because Canadians know what a good screw is


AMEN to that !



Philips and Torx sux....


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BXSquish said:


> Just saw this on amazon. I think it's a great starter set for my first set of tools. Any opinions?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000WMTFWU


Not sure what kind of work your doing but a list as follows would have saved me a bit of time and cash in the long run.

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Leather-5036LG-Large-Electrician/dp/B000KL6XG4/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1361503174&sr=8-8&keywords=Occidental+electrician

http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-30297-12-Piece-Phillips-Screwdriver/dp/B000T9SI60/ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503267&sr=1-6&keywords=Wiha

http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-2653-9-Premium-Ergonomic-Linesman/dp/B0002890XI/ref=sr_1_21?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503300&sr=1-21&keywords=Bahco

http://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-9072-RP-US-Combination-Adjustable-Wrench/dp/B0012YDS7A/ref=sr_1_28?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503338&sr=1-28&keywords=Bahco

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-33-725-25-Feet-FatMax-Measure/dp/B00002PV66/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503375&sr=1-1&keywords=Stanley+Fatmax+tape

http://www.amazon.com/Estwing-E3-20S-Ripping-Hammer-Handle/dp/B0000224VC/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503409&sr=1-2&keywords=Estwing+20+oz

http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-2203-8-Capacity-Ergonomic-Straight/dp/B0002890XS/ref=sr_1_9?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503464&sr=1-9&keywords=Bahco+diagonal

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-D203-6-Standard-Long-Nose-Side-Cutting/dp/B0000302VZ/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503508&sr=1-2&keywords=Klein+needle+nose

http://www.amazon.com/Snap-on-2448-BAHCO-Wrecking-Knife/dp/B006MHF3WU/ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503576&sr=1-3&keywords=Bahco+knife

http://www.amazon.com/Dogyu-NP-102-200mm-Cats-Paw/dp/B0012XP766/ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503611&sr=1-6&keywords=Cats+paw

http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-25100-10-Inch-Die-Cast-Magnetic/dp/B00002257X/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503643&sr=1-4&keywords=Stabila

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-11055-Klein-Kurve-Stripper-Cutter/dp/B00080DPNQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503710&sr=1-3-fkmr2&keywords=Klein+cushion+grip+strippers

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-58-930-Cushion-Grip-3-Piece/dp/B00002X1YK/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503786&sr=1-4&keywords=nail+punches

http://www.amazon.com/Oshlun-MTM-CS-12-Inch-Combination-Square/dp/B001KW00XY/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503848&sr=1-4&keywords=combination+square

http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-18C-Automatic-Heavy-Duty-Adjustable/dp/B000VDVR6W/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503923&sr=1-2&keywords=centre+punch

http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-Engineering-1-473-06-2-2-File-3-Piece/dp/B000FA7HW4/ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361503983&sr=1-7&keywords=Bahco+files

http://www.amazon.com/-Hand-American-Pattern-Half-Round-Hobby/dp/B00002N7QB/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361504016&sr=1-1&keywords=4+in+one+file

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-15-206-Drywall-Saw/dp/B004FCO4ME/ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361504042&sr=1-5&keywords=Stanley+drywall+saw

http://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-225-S-Traditional-Hand-Hacksaw/dp/B0001IX74M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361504144&sr=8-2&keywords=Bahco+hacksaw

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-16-299-Piece-Punch-Chisel/dp/B000NIGEWC/ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361504217&sr=1-3&keywords=Cold+chisel

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-682-6-Rapi-Driv-Screwdriver/dp/B000BO96NM/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361504279&sr=1-4&keywords=Rapidriv


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

The only thing worse than Philips is slotted. And the only thing worse than slotted is Greenlee hand tools.

In an Ideal world we would all use Ideal Tools and Robertson heads.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> The only thing worse than Philips is slotted. And the only thing worse than slotted is Greenlee hand tools.


I must make the case for an exception...the Greenlee 727 is an awesome cable cutter, and made in Japan.

Strangely this picture says made in USA? Mine definitely say Japan.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I use greenlee linemans, needle nose and crimpers with no problems. The ***** are good too but after buying the knipex channel locks the knipex ***** were calling my name.


----------

